# "Há" e "a"



## RoinujNosde

Olá,
Como se classificam essas palavras? Parônimas ou homônimas?

Questão do concurso do CRF:
Analise as proposições a seguir e em seguida assinale a alternativa correta:

I. O termo _isso_, destacado no terceiro parágrafo, retoma a expressão _pode ser asfalto, mas também pode ser emprego, remédio, óculos, dinheiro para pagar contas, material de construção_.

II. No trecho: _Há mais candidatos a vereador do que a soma de budistas_ temos a presença de palavras parônimas.

III. Em: _consultas médicas e jurídicas_, as duas palavras acentuadas recebem acento pelo mesmo motivo.

IV. O emprego dos parênteses no final do 1º parágrafo tem a função de indicar possibilidade alternativa de leitura.


a) Apenas as assertivas II, III e IV estão corretas.
b) Apenas as assertivas II e III estão corretas.
c) Apenas as assertivas I e IV estão corretas.
d) Apenas a assertiva III está correta.
Eu acredito que o gabarito correto é o B, o site diz que é o D, o que me dizem?

P.S.: Os gabaritos A e C estão incorretos.


----------



## AlexSantos

Acho muito injusta essa questão numa prova de concurso, porque tem a ver com questões demasiadas profundas e um tanto delicadas quanto à fonética da língua.

*parônimo*
_adjetivo substantivo masculino_
GRAM LING

diz-se de ou cada um dos dois ou mais vocábulos que são quase homônimos, diferenciando-se ligeiramente na grafia e na pronúncia.
diz-se de ou palavra cujos fonemas podem se confundir com os de outra(s), por razões etimológicas ou simplesmente tônicas (p.ex.: _deferir_ : _diferir_, _descrição_ : _discrição_, _emigrar_ : _imigrar_ etc.).
na paronomásia, diz-se de cada uma das palavras fonicamente parecidas que se colocam próximas uma da outra num texto.




Daí, concluímos que os *parôminos* diferem-se dos *homônimos *na medida em que os pares destes possuem pronúncias idênticas e às vezes a mesma grafia, enquanto aqueles possuem pronúncia e grafia parecida.

Segundo o padrão da língua, a pronúncia de "há" é a de uma vogal aberta /a/; enquanto o "a" (seja o artigo ou a preposição pura, sem crase) tem uma pronúncia mais puxada para uma vogal central média /ɐ/ (também chamada de "xevá" ou "schwa").

Para comparar, na palavra "*casa*", perceba que o primeiro "a", tônico, tem uma pronúncia ligeiramente diferente do segundo, que é átono. O primeiro "a", em "*ca-"*, teria o mesmo som de "há", enquanto o segundo "a", em "*-sa*", teria o mesmo som do artigo ou preposição "a".

Note também que a pronúncia do "à", com o acento grave, é a mesma de "há", devido ao fenômeno da crase, no qual os sons átonos do artigo 'a' + preposição 'a' mesclam-se num só, tornando a vogal aberta.

O problema é que esse é um assunto um tanto delicado, porque no Brasil muitos pronunciam "há" e "a" da mesma forma, pois alguns sotaques tendem a abrir mais as vogais na pronúncia.


----------



## RoinujNosde

É, eu realmente pronuncio as duas da mesma forma...

Só para finalizar, você acha que um recurso seria aceitável neste caso?


----------



## machadinho

Talvez tivessem em mente a  preposição 'a' e o artigo 'a'?


----------



## RoinujNosde

machadinho said:


> Talvez tivessem em mente a  preposição 'a' e o artigo 'a'?


Se esse fosse o caso, eles teriam feito a citação sem o "Há"...


----------



## machadinho

Por quê?


----------



## RoinujNosde

machadinho said:


> Por quê?


Para focar na preposição e no artigo.


----------



## machadinho

E não poderiam focar neles e ao mesmo cometer o equívoco de incluir o 'há'?


----------



## RoinujNosde

Tudo é possível.


----------



## machadinho

Nem tudo.


----------



## AlexSantos

RoinujNosde said:


> É, eu realmente pronuncio as duas da mesma forma...
> 
> Só para finalizar, você acha que um recurso seria aceitável neste caso?


Acho que sim, a menos que fosse um concurso na área de letras. Esse tipo de pergunta é muito específica e concerne a fenômenos fonéticos que não necessariamente dialogam com a norma culta da língua, visto que muitos brasileiros tendem a não fazer mais essa distinção entre "a" e "à" (ou "há")



machadinho said:


> Talvez tivessem em mente a  preposição 'a' e o artigo 'a'?


Aí seriam homônimos, e não parônimos.


----------



## machadinho

E, portanto, ...


----------



## AlexSantos

Verdade, eu que me confundi... Entendi que o gabarito dizia que a resposta do gabarito era a (B), quando na verdade é a (D).

Enfim, resumindo o que eu quis dizer:

_II. No trecho: Há mais candidatos a vereador do que a soma de budistas temos a presença de palavras parônimas._

Essa assertiva pode ser considerada correta, porque "há" e "a" tem grafias diferentes, pronúncias ligeiramente diferentes, e significados distintos. Portanto, são *parônimos*.

Agora, o problema é que "a" (artigo) e "a" (preposição) também estão presentes na mesma frase e, por terem a pronúncia idêntica, são *homônimos*. O que tornaria a assertiva equivocada.


Agora, como não sabemos se a questão quis focar nos pares "há" e "a" (qualquer um dos dois) ou nos pares "a" (artigo) e "a" (preposição), ficamos num impasse.
Eu apostaria que a "b" estava certa, pois o "há" já estava lá incluído.


----------



## RoinujNosde

Obrigado pelas respostas.

Espero que não caia uma questão parecida...


----------



## Carfer

Desculpem a curiosidade, mas esse tipo de perguntas surge em concursos de recrutamento para que função?


----------



## RoinujNosde

Carfer said:


> Desculpem a curiosidade, mas esse tipo de perguntas surge em concursos de recrutamento para que função?


Essa questão foi do concurso de 2012 do CRF (Conselho Regional de Farmácia).

Edit: Os cargos foram Operador de computador e Programador.


----------



## Carfer

OK. muito obrigado. Surpreende-me (ou talvez não) para que precisa um técnico com esse perfil de saber o que são palavras parónimas (e quem diz este, diz qualquer outro fora da área das letras, na verdade), mas não vou por aí, evidentemente.


----------



## guihenning

AlexSantos said:


> Acho que sim, a menos que fosse um concurso na área de letras. Esse tipo de pergunta é muito específica e concerne a fenômenos fonéticos que não necessariamente dialogam com a norma culta da língua, visto que muitos brasileiros tendem a não fazer mais essa distinção entre "a" e "à" (ou "há")


mais?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Carfer said:


> OK. muito obrigado. Surpreende-me (ou talvez não) para que precisa um técnico com esse perfil de saber o que são palavras parónimas (e quem diz este, diz qualquer outro fora da área das letras, na verdade), mas não vou por aí, evidentemente.


Coisas do Brasil. Preocupado com cálculos, um engenheiro provavelmente se embatucaria numa questão desse tipo num concurso público.


----------



## Carfer

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Coisas do Brasil. Preocupado com cálculos, um engenheiro provavelmente se embatucaria numa questão desse tipo num concurso público.


Precisamente, mas, como o objecto desse concurso é um cargo técnico, a razão da inclusão de uma pergunta dessas só pode ser outra. Não digo que seja o caso, mas por cá (não, não é só coisa de brasileiros) perguntas abstrusas costumam ser formas de permitir a selecção de candidatos previamente escolhidos e apadrinhados a quem, à sorrelfa, se fornecem antecipadamente as respostas. Não costumam é ser tão extremas e tão alheias aos conhecimentos exigíveis como esta, de outra forma a legalidade do concurso poderia ser impugnada. Infelizmente, também acontece com alguma frequência.


----------



## machadinho

Suponho que seja mais um mecanismo implícito para evitar empates. Um técnico que distinga homônimos e parônimos é marginalmente preferível a um que ignore a distinção, tudo o mais o mesmo.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Suponho que seja mais um mecanismo implícito para evitar empates. Um técnico que distinga homônimos e parônimos é marginalmente preferível a um que ignore a distinção, tudo o mais o mesmo.



Se o nível de conhecimento da língua é importante, independentemente de se tratar ou não de um técnico (e eu acho que é), talvez fosse preferível que, em vez das minudências gramaticais, as perguntas incidissem sobre o vocabulário, a capacidade de expressão e compreensão e o mais que permita ao técnico interagir capazmente no exercício das suas funções. Mas distinguir homónimas de parónimas...?!


----------



## machadinho

Em vez da economia, podemos especular sobre a *sociologia* dos concursos. Os concursos são uma indústria um tanto lucrativa (para alguns). E os concursos são, em grande parte, terceirizados. (O que de agora em diante, diga-se de passagem, passa a ser uma trivialidade na Banana Republic). Há uma simbiose, para não apostar em algo pior, entre entidades que operam em planos diferentes do ramo: as escolas que oferecem cursos preparatórios, os professores contratados pelas escolas, os estudiosos que elaboram as provas, as empresas que aplicam os concursos e, finalmente, as instituições (CRF no caso) que contratam estas quando abrem vagas por concurso. As coisa toda ou fica em pé ou cai toda junta.

E tudo envolve custos. O estudioso ou estudiosa que elabora a prova vende a sua mão de obra para a empresa que aplica o concurso, que, por sua vez, vende um concurso pronto para a empresa que abriu vagas.

Ora, uma prova mais inteligente toma incomparavelmente mais tempo para se elaborar do que uma prova rasteira, dessas que cobram a distinção entre homônimos e parônimos, e, portanto, ela sai mais cara para alguém, ou para o estudioso ou estudiosa que a elabora ou para a empresa de concursos ou para a empresa das vagas ou para o candidato. (Adivinha quem paga o pato? As pontas.)

O mesmo raciocínio. Ensinar em sala de aula a distinção entre parônimos e homônimos exige muito menos esforço de um professor ou professora do que, por exemplo, a interpretação e redação de textos. Cansa menos. Exige menos preparação, antes, em casa. As questões dos exames ficam mais fáceis de corrigir em casa, à noite, exaustos, com os olhos ardendo. O salário miserável no fim do mês parece ligeiramente menos miserável.

Não vale a pena.

E por aí vai. Se os elaboradores de provas e os professores recebessem salários decentes, os concursos seriam melhores. E que vá para o inferno o CRF ou o que for.


----------

